# Fracino LPG issue, goes to low flame before reaching pressure HELP!!!



## Simon Risi (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi everybody

I have an issue with my coffee van with the LPG and wondered if anybody has any ideas?

When I fire it up off the batteries with gas it goes to low flame before reaching pressure. I have to use the element to bring it up to pressure. Once I set off in the van the problem sorts itself within 5 mins and everything works properly with the gas.

Note:

I had it looked over by Fracino and the machine itself is fine and works perfectly off a gas bottle.

The solenoid has been replaced on the tank and works fine.

The weather is currently 3-5 degrees and I wondered if this has anything to do with it.

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.

Thank you.

Simon


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Propane or Butane


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

could be your thermocouple......you can pick up a standard domestic boiler thermocouple from a plumbing supplies store which works just as well and will cost next to nothing!


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Any update?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Must be fixed


----------

